# Black Beans Montenegro



## SharonT (Aug 15, 2006)

Black Beans Montenegro
4 oz. bacon
1 Serrano pepper, diced
1 small onion, chopped
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
1/4 tsp. salt
1 (16 oz.) can black beans 
2 cups corn (fresh, frozen or canned)

Cook bacon in microwave until crisp.  Crumble into small pieces.  Drizzle skillet with olive oil and add onion, pepper, cumin, oregano and salt and cook over medium-high heat, stirring often, about 5 minutes.  Rinse beans under cold water until water runs clear; drain.  Add beans to skillet along with corn and bacon.  Cook until heated through, about 2 minutes.  Serve warm or at room temperature.  Makes 6 (1/2-cup) servings.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2006)

_Hi Sharon,_
_it's been years since I've used black beans or even found a recipe that piqued my interest. Your recipe has got me wanting to go to the store right now   Thank you I'm looking forward to making this._

_kadesma_


----------



## jennyema (Aug 15, 2006)

These look really good!

I love black beans and buy them by the case @ BJ's.

Question though ... why are they called Montenegro?


----------



## Aurora (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought 25 lbs. of black beans about 2 weeks ago and have been on the lookout for some different recipes.  I've got 3 cups soaking now and will cook them tomorrow.  I can't wait. I love left over beans and this sounds like a great combination of flavors.


----------



## SharonT (Aug 15, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Question though ... why are they called Montenegro?


I don't know!  I didn't invent the name for it and I've forgotten where we first found the recipe - 30 years ago or so.  I've always thought of it as sort of a Spanish dish, which doesn't explain the name, either, except I always serve it with a Spanish/Mexican chicken dish.  Do they cook black beans a lot in Montenegro?  

Black Mountain... Black Beans... pretty loose connection there.    

The original recipe called for the bacon to be fried and then the beans, corn etc. to be cooked in the bacon fat.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 15, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> Do they cook black beans a lot in Montenegro?
> 
> Black Mountain... Black Beans... pretty loose connection there.
> 
> The original recipe called for the bacon to be fried and then the beans, corn etc. to be cooked in the bacon fat.


 
I was wondering if they ate black beans and hot peppers there!

BACON FAT


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2006)

SharonT said:
			
		

> I...The original recipe called for the bacon to be fried and then the beans, corn etc. to be cooked in the bacon fat.


 
I guessed that when I copied the recipe.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------

